# Gathering of Mustangs and Legends, 2007



## evangilder (Aug 24, 2006)

Mark your calendars! The Gathering of Mustangs and Legends is scheduled for September 27-30, 2007 at Rickenbacker field in Columbus Ohio. They plan to do a 51 ship formation! Last time they did this, in 1999, they had 65 Mustangs in the same place!  


> Similar in many ways to finding a host city for the Olympics, Stallion 51 Corporation wanted to find the perfect location to reunite the 1999 participants of the Gathering of Mustangs and Legends (GML). An exhaustive search was conducted with multiple great locations vying to host what has been dubbed, the "Mustang Woodstock" with the decision coming down to three very strong finalists; Front Range Airport, Rickenbacker Int'l Airport and Jeffco County Airport. This week, GML Event Director, Angela West revealed, "We are proud to announce, Rickenbacker Int'l Airport located in Columbus, OH has been selected as the host airport for the Gathering of Mustangs Legends to be held September 27 - 30, 2007".
> 
> The 1999 Gathering of Mustangs and Legends in Kissimmee, Florida at Stallion 51's base of operation, amassed 65 Mustangs and 12 Legends together for what was considered one of the great aviation events of the 20th Century. Since then Stallion 51 has been in search of the right time and place to recreate the magic. "We are extremely excited with this historic location along with the community and corporate support", said Lee Lauderback, President of Stallion 51 Corp. "The skies over Columbus will once again be filled with the unmistakable sounds of this awesome fighter and the heroes who gave so much to defend our country's freedom".
> 
> ...


https://www.stallion51.com/events/gml2006.cfm


----------



## Erich (Aug 24, 2006)

Eric you're attending right ? man I wish I was..............

E ~ ah the Mustang what a beautiful craft


----------



## evangilder (Aug 24, 2006)

I hope to, but it will take some planning and money. This looks like a once in a lifetime thing to see!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Well that kinda beats the gathering of Mustangs we had here in Oz a few years back when they got all 7 airworthy stangs together. I hope you make it there Eric, I'd love to see some pics of the big event.


----------



## onandstopped (May 24, 2007)

They will hit 100 Mustangs, or better


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 25, 2007)

Then they will bring out the few remaining 109's and let them have an outnumbered dogfight with the P-51's, just like in WWII! 

Wish I could go.


----------



## Davey (Jul 12, 2007)

The last information I heard was that 110 P-51's have committed to attend the Gathering.
Davey


----------



## trackend (Jul 13, 2007)

That will be quite a sight wish I could make it 
If you do go Eric any chance of a sound recording of the fly past all those merlins on song will be superb.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 13, 2007)

Unless I can find a publisher that's willing to cover the cost of my travel, I won't be making it, unfortunately. Too many family expenses lately between car problems and hospital stays. I wanted to go to this one and Nellis this year for the USAF 60th anniversary, but sadly, both are out this year. Maybe next year for Nellis.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2007)

Hmmm that would be a nice birthday present......


----------



## timshatz (Jul 19, 2007)

If anybody gets or has access to "Air and Space" Magazine, there is an article in there about this event with a writeup on 6 of the Mustangs that will be there. Good article.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 19, 2007)

I know of one less Mustang that is going to be there now. They are stating about 110, the last I heard. That will be quite a feat. There are about 153 that still fly that I know of worldwide. When you factor in that they are 60 years old and are high performance aircraft, I don't think they will get that many. There is always that "timely" maintenance issue that shows up at the most inconvenient time. And with warbirds, that just happens. When you plan to get that many together, there will always be some that can't get there, for any number of reasons.


----------



## timshatz (Jul 19, 2007)

Kinda like the missions that they were originally made for. There were always a bunch of aborts, no matter how hard the maintanence guys tried to make sure they were all in top notch form.


----------



## onandstopped (Jul 19, 2007)

Tim, just got the issue Air Space Mag, you are correct fine write-up indeed


----------



## onandstopped (Jul 19, 2007)

Bet they get 120..........


----------



## timshatz (Jul 19, 2007)

Air and Space is the only Mag I read the day I get it. The rest can wait until I have time. Great articles.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 19, 2007)

onandstopped said:


> Bet they get 120..........



Want to put a wager on that?


----------



## timshatz (Jul 19, 2007)

Sucker bet, don't do it onandstopped.


----------



## Formerparatrooper (Aug 6, 2007)

It is hard to believe that there are still so many P-51s flying. This will need careful consideration to try to attend this gathering of eagles. I kind of hope there is at least one C-47 there to make an old paratrooper feel at home.


----------



## Rusker (Aug 22, 2007)

I wish I could attend this but I first found out about it only 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## p51ophile (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm going! I'm so thrilled to have gotten a seat. I have the ticket in hand, and we'll be driving from FL to OH in Sept. 

We just had our 51st wedding anniversary, and what a blessing my wife is! She knows how dear to my heart these planes are. 

I have a tape of the Reno air races, and when the windows are open, I sometimes play one of the Merlin engines starting up, and I make those walking by look up to the sky. 

I have 38 models in my "museum," otherwise known as the spare bedroom, an airfield with men working around the planes, a P-51 telephone, and other memorabilia.

I piloted Lee's Crazy Horse in Kissimmee, and what a joy that was! 

I'm sure I'll have lots of pictures! Recording? I didn't think of that. I don't know how much "stuff" I can manage.


----------



## p51ophile (Aug 29, 2007)

I just talked to my sweetie, and she has a tiny hand-held tape recorder the size of a cell phone. Maybe I can get those Merlin sounds after all.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just booked a charter out of Mpls via Sun Country Airlines to the Gathering!!! Can't wait, feel like a kids on Christmas morning!!!


----------



## seesul (Sep 18, 2007)

Evangilder,p51ophile,Bucksnort101 and all the others that will be attending this Gathering,

I´m in touch with Chris Woods, the owner of the P-51, ser # 4474391. He made from this a/c a replica of Jimmy Brooks "February". Jimmy Brooks served at 31stFG during 1944 and had 13 kills. He shot down 2 German fighters over my town on Aug. 29th 1944. I was in touch with Jimmy Brooks as well.
*Chris Woods with his "February" and Jimmy Brooks as well will be there at this Gathering*. Even though Chris promised me to send me some pics from there I wanna ask you if someone from you could take some pictures of his machine, him and Jimmy Brooks in higher resolution and send them to me as pictures are never enough... I´d really appreciate it and pay all the costs for CD and postage.
Here is my e-mail: [email protected] , If someone could do it for me I´d send him my mailing address.
I got "February" in my avatar es well.

And say hello for me to Chris and Jimmy.

P.S.: there are 3 pics attached. On the last picture there´s Chris Woods 1st from right and Jimmy Brooks 2nd from right


----------



## evangilder (Sep 18, 2007)

I wish I could go this year, but it's not in my business budget.  Maybe one of the other guys that go can get one for you. You might also check with the guys at Fencecheck.


----------



## seesul (Sep 18, 2007)

evangilder said:


> I wish I could go this year, but it's not in my business budget.  Maybe one of the other guys that go can get one for you. You might also check with the guys at Fencecheck.




O.K.
Anyway, thanks for your answer!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 18, 2007)

Roman. I am flying into the show on a one day charter so the day will be pretty hectic I'm sure. I'll see what I can get for pictures. Keep in mind I'm not the best photographer in the world. See if I can talk to those two Gentleman as well.
No guarantees, but I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 28, 2007)

One more day until I head to the Gathering. Looks like it is shaping up to be a beautiful day as far as the weather is concerned.
Camera is ready to take hundreds of pics, 
If any of you are in Minnesota and want to attend the show this Saturday Sun Country still has a few seats available on a Charter flight heading to the show Saturday morning (Sept. 29th) and returning on the same evening.
Cost per seat is $199.98. 
Call 1-800-FLY-N-SUN for a reservations, tell them you want a seat on Charter Flight #51 to Columbus on Sept. 29th.


----------



## Erich (Sep 28, 2007)

Bucksnort: Little Margeret is already parked there. if there is anyway possible can you get a shot of ace Clyde East in front of "his" Stang ?

man I wish I could attend but other committments got in the way

check this site out as of yesterday: ..

Mustangs Legends Day One

you will se the bright shinny Mustang I am talking about, also the 352nd fg is holding a mini reunion there as well, so watch for the older guys hanging around any blue-nosed Mustang. The Pattillo brothers will be there, Punchy Powell- a great guy and others..........

E


----------



## evangilder (Sep 28, 2007)

You will also want to watch the Fencecheck thread for this event:

US - OH - Gathering of Mustangs Legends - Columbus - Sept 27-30, 2007

There are already some incredible shots up there.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 28, 2007)

Erich, I'll see what I can do. If nothing else I'll try to get some Pics of Lil Margaret. I am familiar with that plane. Somewhere in the pile of book I have one that covers the rebuiling of that plane to WWII Standards. Great little book, I think it was put out by Classic Motorbooks? Lots of great pictures of the plane and the rebuild.


----------



## Erich (Sep 28, 2007)

Buck I am only assuming that the 50-51 or so vet pilots will be in one area for a short time, if you find Clyde, and I can bet he would be proud, please ask him to pose if you would be the Stang, and maybe if you can find a small piece of white paper for him to sign for me with his name and 15th Recon TAc plus his # of kills. we can work this out via private maybe, can send you some funds for a photo copy for my files

hey any pics would be grand, this just might be the last we see of such a grand gathering of aces plus Mustang mounts

E ~


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 28, 2007)

OK, will see what happens. Wish I could spend more that one day at the show. Would be nice to spend an entire day wathcing the airshow and another day just talking to the Veterans.
I don't think I'll be sleeping too wel tonight in anticipation of the show tomorrow!


----------



## Erich (Sep 28, 2007)

regardless you will enjoy it beyond belief, just noted the vets are slowing coming in today. Lee Archer is there from the Tusks and Anderson/Yeager from the 357th fg having way too much fun
ooooooops I might just have taken info from back in 99's event. In any case the three aces will be present this year

have a blast man


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 28, 2007)

I had chance to go but this overtaxed socialist couldn't afford it  , I hope the weather holds for them as it's certainly an expensive event to hold


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 30, 2007)

The show was absolutely awesome! The weather was perfect, the planes were spectacular, the flying was magical! What a wonderful, wonderful day!


----------



## Erich (Sep 30, 2007)

did you meet any of the pilot/vets first hand ?

E ~


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 30, 2007)

Spent the day at the Gathering on Saturday. Awesome is all I can say. P-51's as far as the eye could see. Not sure if they made 100 birds, but it had to be close. Patty Wagstaff put on an excellent show in a P-51C, I think it was Princess Elizabeth? F-16's, F-15 flybys in full afterburn mode, still can't hear correctly. 
F-22 Raptor Demo, what an amazing aircraft that is!!! B2 Flyover, that bird just does not look real as it flys over your head.
It was fun to hear the differenced between the growl and power diving Merlin, the purr of the Allison powered P-38 and P-40, the sheer power or the P-47 Thunderbolt, and the roar of a B-25 was awesome.
Finale of Saturdays show was a flight of 20 P-51's in the formation that was in the form of a giant 51 in the air.
I was told today there would be 51 Mustangs in the air at one time, that would have been impressive to see.
Still in the process of looking over my pics, will post some when I get them figured out.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 30, 2007)

I heard that the official count for the event peaked at 83.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 1, 2007)

Not sure, but there were a whole bunch of them. More than will ever be gathered in one spot again I'm sure. I did make one drastic mistake and formatted one of my memory cards with aroung 50 pics on it, the best of which was three lovely young ladies dressed to the hilt in 40's style dress. Man, that was hard to deal with. Hoping to be able to recover that bunch or pics, mostly in flight stuff.


----------



## seesul (Oct 1, 2007)

...just found first video shots on YouTube...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGaaF5ezMQM_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u85Ni5EPOTM_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FjxhuTuGG0_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQ2Ycbkjkq8_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAMoF2AWNrE_


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 1, 2007)

OMG!!!! I have goosebumps. Those are great!!!!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 1, 2007)

Go over to Air Show Buzz © - Get the latest news on Air Shows Aviation, lots of pics and a few vids from the gathering over there. Hope to post some pics as soon as I can re-size them and hopefully recover some more from a Digital memory card I formatted by mistake.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome clips, got goosebumps as well... Thanks for the clips Roman..


----------



## evangilder (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool! 8) Nothing like plopping down at the computer desk with a bag 'o microwave popcorn to watch some P-51 clips.


----------



## seesul (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you Greg for the link you posted...

*Does someone of you know if there´s (or will be) an official DVD from GML released? I´d like to buy it.*

Thanks


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 2, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Cool! 8) Nothing like plopping down at the computer desk with a bag 'o microwave popcorn to watch some P-51 clips.



Very true. Hey Eric, did you make it to the Mustang show? I was hoping you would since you take great pictures.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, but at the time to make travel arrangements, it wasn't in the budget. I am starting a reserve cash account for these types of events for the future. I still have a few items to get to complete my whole kit, then I will be expense free, aside from travel and food, and any replacement items.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 2, 2007)

Seesul, I did overhead that there will be a DVD produced. Person said they had pulled each of the Mustangs into one of hangars one by one to take pictures and videos. He said it may take them up to a year to produce the DVD though;( Keep an eye out on the AirshowBuzz Link I put on my previous post as they hosted the event, or go to the link for the event as I'm sure it will be listed there once it is available.
The Gathering of P-51 Mustangs and Legends, Sept 27-30, 2007, Columbus, Ohio, Rickenbacker Field


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is a link to the Columbus Dispatch with a nice slideshow of the Gathering.

The Columbus Dispatch : index


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Oct 3, 2007)

The picture's I have seen look great, Those Mustangs look so cool flying in formation. 

I wish I could have been there. 

Does anybody what the biggest formation of Mustangs there was? And maybe have a picture of it?

Ok I found some on Flikr:

220E6909 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
220E6904 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
220E6823 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!



And a Polikarpov because it's cool.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 3, 2007)

They flew 20 on Saturday, made a giant 51 in the sky. Not sure what the count was on Sunday as I was not there. They were going to put up 51 Mustangs on Sunday, but that fell through. I think it was 20 again though?


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's a nice picture:
I found it on Flickr.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice, that was a pretty neat formation. Got a simular pic as well. Still trying to recocover pictures from a memory card I accidently formatted at the show.


----------



## seesul (Oct 4, 2007)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Nice, that was a pretty neat formation. Got a simulat pic as well. Still trying to reocover pictures from a memory card I accidently formatted at the show.



Greg,

hope you´ll be succesfull, keep my fingers crossed... If so let me know the way of recovering...
Can´t wait to see the pics.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 4, 2007)

Susil: Those youtube pic's are great. The first two P-51's looked like
they're glued together. Great flying....

Charles


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Oct 4, 2007)

In the P-51 Mustang "51" formation, there is one lone dark painted Mustang. He is the fifth plane down of the "5" formation.

Is that possibly Old Crow?


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Oct 7, 2007)

Actually I made a mistake, they are all silver mustangs. They only flew the "51" formation once I think. 

Here's a video:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZ-zc1eh7Hs_


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Oct 7, 2007)

From here:
P-51 Formation by ~farriderphotos on deviantART


----------



## SpitfireKing (Oct 10, 2007)

Aww damn, wish I knew about that earlier, would of been great o go to! How was it? :


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 10, 2007)

It was a great show, even with a few issues with garbage control, traffic, and parking issues (I expected the traffic issues). Only thing I wish the airshow people would do is post some airshow etiquite signs around the grounds stating "NO SMOKING, look out for people taking pictures, etc..." Always frustrates me when you are trying to take a picture of a plane and some joker looks right at you and step in front of you when your camera is raised!!!


----------



## SpitfireKing (Oct 11, 2007)

I had that happen sunday at the big island rendevous in minnesota, god thats so annoying! They were firing a civil war cannon at large oil tanks full of soap a mile away, and as soon as they fired it, some guy steps in front of me and I got a pic of the back of his shiny head!


----------



## grumman-cats (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a friend at work and his dad flew lightnings and mustangs in the war so I let him know about the show. It took some work to convince him to go but I guess when they were down there one of the pilots let him sit in his mustang and when the crowd found out he was a veteran pilot, they all wanted his autograph and to shake his hand. I guess it kind of took him by surprise but he had a really great time. 
I wish I could have attended as well but work and finances didn't play out for me. I here they had a huge crowd though for such a small airport.


----------

